# What are you building with your milled wood?



## slabmaster (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm building a guitar with the ash i milled in my woods.I can't wait to here it sing. here's a pic of it so far.


----------



## deeker (Jan 3, 2009)

The guitar looks great.
You have more talent than I do......

I am building rustic tables, outdoor tool sheds, and have cut many logs up for cabins.

Need to post more pics, but my camera's lens is broken.

Kevin


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 3, 2009)

I can hear it already!! Looks good so far how was it bending the sides?? You must have alot of patience I bet it takes alot more skill to build a nice acoustic than a soildbody electric. Can't wait to see it all come together, what do you finish your acoustics with lacquer, shellac?? Keep us updated!! Happy New Year irishcountry


----------



## Marklambert61 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Nice work*

Mark,

Project looks great hope its sounds nice when you finished...

Mark


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't made too much yet as far as woodworking projects go; most of my milling has been structural so far. Recently my dad has been talking about making canoe paddles, and after buying him a book on the subject for Christmas and looking into it a bit more myself, I think I wouldn't mind it either. It looks fairly simple and straightforward, and also quite forgiving. It would make a nice relaxing project too, it's something you could take to the lake with you and just sit back with a couple hand tools and take it easy for the afternoon.

Other than that I'm going to be making myself some hand tools in the near future, some for the above purpose, so I've been saving up some nice smaller pieces of wood for that. On that note, does anybody have any good plans (and/or instructions) for some custom wood-bodied spokeshaves? I'd like to eventually make myself a 3-piece set of flat, convex, and concave bottoms. I have access to some pretty decent-sized pieces of brass block, about 1" X 2" X 4", so I'd like to fabricate brass soles for them if the machining isn't too difficult. 

I also have some plans for a coffee/end table set with some Birch I have set aside, but I'm not sure when I'll get around to that.


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

irishcountry said:


> I can hear it already!! Looks good so far how was it bending the sides?? You must have alot of patience I bet it takes alot more skill to build a nice acoustic than a soildbody electric. Can't wait to see it all come together, what do you finish your acoustics with lacquer, shellac?? Keep us updated!! Happy New Year irishcountry



The sides are .085 thick so they bend pretty good.Just have to go slow with heat.I'm useing nitro lacquer on this one.Acoustic take a little more skill and alot more time.Glue,wait,glue,wait,glue,wait. I can build an electric in 1/3rd the time.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey thanks slabmaster can't wait to see it!!


----------



## woodshop (Jan 4, 2009)

slabmaster said:


> I'm building a guitar with the ash i milled in my woods.I can't wait to here it sing. here's a pic of it so far.



Very nice so far slabmaster... building acoustical instruments is a woodworking challenge and usually a labor of love. Building one that looks good AND sounds good is yet another challenge. I know several good woodworkers who had a tough time doing that (myself included). As with many things, the devil is in the details. I know of few other projects as rewarding though that come from a woodshop. I'm more proud of the hammer dulcimer I made than just about anything else. An acoustical instrument is something that comes to life after all the hours you put into it. Congrats, keep us posted.


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I will keep you all posted as asked.I should have some pictures of the neck soon.It will also be an ASH laminated neck.


----------



## lmbeachy (Jan 5, 2009)

Can't begin to compete with a guitar builder, but this is a little something I made for my wife for Christmas. It's a towel rack to be place in one of our bathrooms.












This is a picture of the log that the wood came from


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a nice towel rack! Looks very stable.Nice work!


----------



## woodshop (Jan 6, 2009)

I like that towel rack imbeachy... nice work. I also like that old John Deer. First thing I ever drove an A. Actually, I was too small for my feet to reach the brake on each of those big wheels, but I could steer it and work the hand clutch sitting between my Grandpas knees. 

So was that rack something you make for her without her knowing or did she kindof "order" it from her woodworking husband? (I get a lot of the latter)


----------



## MJR (Jan 6, 2009)

Imbeachy, very nice work. Your tractor looks very at home in that well kept farm. A gift that can't be bought - never nice again.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 7, 2009)

This is just a simple nic-nac shelf that I put together using spalted Alder.
The 2 cutting boards beside it are still a work in progress.




Simple shoe/boot rack using cherry.




Every grand kid needs a set of blocks.

I am working on a Black walnut display case for a museum that is also close to being finished.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 7, 2009)

LOVE that spalted knick knack shelf Backwoods... beautiful wood. 

Curious what kind of cherry that boot rack is? Doesn't look like any of the 2-3 species of cherry we have here on the east coast.


----------



## lmbeachy (Jan 7, 2009)

Woodshop. That was a surprise, she didn't order it, couldn't think of anything else to make at the time. 

Backwoods. I like that boot and shoe rack. I have some short cherry that I have been trying to think of how to use. That might be the ticket.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Walnut Queen Anne tilt top*

Team,

Just finished this Walnut table today it was a fun project.

Non steamed, Air dried lumber that I milled what a nice feeling...

See pics attached.


View attachment 86019


View attachment 86020


View attachment 86021


View attachment 86022


View attachment 86023


Mark

Logs to lumber and beyond


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice use of your milled walnut Mark! Looks real nice.


----------



## masiman (Jan 7, 2009)

Marklambert61 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just finished this Walnut table today it was a fun project.
> 
> ...



That is a nice looking table. I especially like your center column/spindle. I assume you had to hand carve that?


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 7, 2009)

One nice table I used to not care for walnut always seemed too dark but when you see a peice like that that is showing all the grain patterns of "real" wood that is what walnut should look like not the dark faux art van stuff!! Love it great job That will be around for a long time!!


----------



## Gene DiNardo (Jan 7, 2009)

speaking of Walnut (my favorite wood), here is a Queen Ann Style
Hall Table.
Drawer bottoms are Spanish Cedar in Walnut slips.
The Walnut is Home milled with an alaskan and air dried.
The finish is shellac (french polish).


----------



## woodshop (Jan 7, 2009)

Marklambert61 said:


> Team,
> 
> Just finished this Walnut table today it was a fun project.
> 
> Non steamed, Air dried lumber that I milled what a nice feeling...



JAW dropping beautiful mark... tell us how you did that spiral center column.


----------



## woodshop (Jan 7, 2009)

Gene DiNardo said:


> speaking of Walnut (my favorite wood), here is a Queen Ann Style
> Hall Table.
> Drawer bottoms are Spanish Cedar in Walnut slips.
> The Walnut is Home milled with an alaskan and air dried.
> The finish is shellac (french polish).



Just beauftiful... Gene you've been making furniture a good while, no? Havn't I seen you on another forum somewhere? You're work is just beautuful.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 8, 2009)

Royal Ann cherry. 
I got like 300 plus short logs of it this spring, and milled up about 50 of them. Nevertheless, the sap was up when they took out the orchard so I have been letting them dry a bit before milling the rest of the logs up. This wood still has plenty of movement left in it but will work for the few projects that I made with it.

The spalted alder was cut from a round firewood. However, I got a dozen logs tucked away that are starting to spalt nicely.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet work!! Another nice table Gene. When you guys used air dried assuming it sits for a year a inch have you guys ran into any problems that are unique to air dried wood like having to compensate more for movement?? I have never built furniture but would like to build something out of some stuff I milled this summer down the road. I'm sure this has been discussed here before just thought i'd ask. thanks and take care


----------



## Woodsurfer (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful tables! French polish looks so good.

Most of my work is air dried cherry and birch. I take only routine design allowances for shrinkage and movement. No special issues.


----------



## Gene DiNardo (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys,Yes Woodshop, Ifrequwnt a couple of woodworking forums
but I always come here for my milling fix.
Irish, after air drying to about 15.% I store my wood in my woodshed.
That gets it down to about 8. or 9.% Then I bring project wood into my basement shop for a month or so, that gets it down to around 7.% 
From that point it behaves just like any other wood.
Personally, I think Air dried wood feels better under hand tools, planes,saws,spokeshave,carving tools etc. (kinda has a creamier texture) and looks a bit richer to my eye.
Gene


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 9, 2009)

I am making this flag case that will be displayed at the fossil museum for a family member. The whole case including the trim is made from a 4/4 x 14”x 5’ board of clear fiddle back black walnut that I milled and stored in the top of the barn for two years. I still have a couple coats of finish to put on it, The back will be put on with screws and lined with felt to hang a few of his military and lions awards on. The ¼” glass front has a slot so it can be slid in from the top. The case will lay flat on a counter top type surface.


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow nice job love the figure!! Fit for a museum. thanks for the pics irishcountry


----------



## woodshop (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful flag case... LOVE that curly walnut figure. You do nice work there.


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Job Backwoods!That is some nice figure for walnut.Some trees are really a cut above the others sometimes.Looks like that one was special.


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 10, 2009)

That was a nice 24” log. You could tell from the end that it was well worth milling. I got a nice stack of 14” boards with out any sapwood, I have been saving them for my entertainment center, but this project deserved the best wood I had on hand. I still have plenty left for the intended project. I got the glass for it today and got another coat on it. Still have to find the felt for it. 
Thanks for the complements. I took extra care to get good tight joints. That trim piece took longer to make then the box did. I can point out all seven flaws but no one that has seen it up close has been able to find one yet.


----------



## stipes (Jan 10, 2009)

*Alot of tallent on here!!!*

Thanks for the pics. and post....Enjoy seeing what ya'll is making....


----------



## the westspartan (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have mentioned the small workshop I am building on my land, in a couple different posts. Here are a few images of it. It is made of white pine, cottonwood, and the floor joists are larch. All but the larch was milled from trees on my little piece of land with my Alaskan small log mill and my ms441. I bought the larch, from a guy down the road, for its rot resistance. I didn't have anything suitable for floor joists growing on my 3 acres.

Not as highly finished as some of the nice work you guys are showing on here, but there was a lot of milling that went into it so far. I am going to mill the siding as well.


----------



## slabmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting! That looks like a nice strong workshop your building.Good Job.


----------



## MJR (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a place in Jefferson County. The 144sq’ rule applies there with building permits. Porches are not included in the sq’. I did not ask about coved porches, I just did it. A porch would look great on that work shop. Very nice.


----------



## 59Billy (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait.. you mean we're supposed to make things out of this stuff?


Okay, I'm in, even though the quality of the work posted so far makes me feel kind of shy. I built this end table out of Katrina salvage: spalted maple and oak.











Finish is wax over shellac.


----------



## slabmaster (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting! I like rustic furniture.That finish looks good.Nice work.


----------



## dave502d (Feb 1, 2009)

This is some thing i have made with wood i milled.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! You guy's are pretty talented.
Here's a pic of a TV stand I made out of scrap Juniper T&G I put on a wall in our never ending re-model.

Andy


----------



## slabmaster (Feb 2, 2009)

Dave and Andy, I see you both are making good use of your milled lumber.Here's an update on the guitar i'm building .It's starting to finally look like one.I'm working on the neck right now, so i can put it together.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Feb 4, 2009)

Dave - I like that bench!

Here's some stuff that all involves the first tree I milled a few years back, an elm from someones back yard here in Portland. I've got some black locust that's dry now, some English walnut that's almost ready and lots of oak and cherry that's still green but so far the elm is the only self-milled wood I've used.


----------



## irishcountry (Feb 4, 2009)

Slabmaster she's already looking like a beauty that ash looks like it makes some good guitar wood!! Keep it up can't wait to see it when its done!!


----------



## BobL (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work Guys. It's so satisfying to make stuff from the timber you milled yourself.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Here's my latest project*

Black Walnut Grand Father clock....

View attachment 89018




Mark


----------



## irishcountry (Feb 4, 2009)

Whoa nice job on that clock!! Heirloom pass down stuff! great


----------



## slabmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

Got the neck fitted and fretted today.Still have to cut the end of the frets off when the glue dries.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 7, 2009)

That is one fine lookin geetar.

Andy


----------



## Marklambert61 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Looks great*

Mark,

Looks great so far I hope they sound as good as they look...

Whats the plan for finishing? lacquer?

Mark


----------



## slabmaster (Feb 8, 2009)

Mark,I'm going to seal it with shellac, then about 12 coats of nitro lacquer.


----------



## flashpuppy (Feb 10, 2009)

lmbeachy said:


> Can't begin to compete with a guitar builder, but this is a little something I made for my wife for Christmas. It's a towel rack to be place in one of our bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like a saddle rack. I love it.


----------



## irishcountry (Feb 10, 2009)

Man what a beauty I gotta PM ya some questions. Sweet job!!


----------



## Marklambert61 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Any upate*

Slabmaster,

Any updated pictures of the Guitar project?

Mark


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 1, 2009)

It’s not a guitar, but I put up this little portable planner shed, and will be setting the planner up in it shortly. That will be music to my ears. I built the shed using some 20” wide 1” Doug fir. The runners underneath are Redwood, so it should hold up good over time. The whole shed was milled from this one ugly log.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Backwoods,That's A great use of that log.It sure made a nice looking shed.Great Job!  Mark


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Marklambert61 said:


> Slabmaster,
> 
> Any updated pictures of the Guitar project?
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,Yes , I started number two.Here's some pics. of it. It has ash sides and quilted maple back with walnut center stripe.I'm planning on building a curly maple and walnut neck for it to match the walnut rossete i made out out walnut.I'm also building a flute for my sister out of walnut.


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 1, 2009)

*Those look great slabmaster*

How long have you been building guitars?


----------



## the westspartan (Mar 1, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> It’s not a guitar, but I put up this little portable planner shed, and will be setting the planner up in it shortly. That will be music to my ears. I built the shed using some 20” wide 1” Doug fir. The runners underneath are Redwood, so it should hold up good over time. The whole shed was milled from this one ugly log.



Nice work! That is a good look'n planner shed.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

TNMIKE said:


> How long have you been building guitars?



Since 1985. I've been building electrics.I just started building acoustics this last fall.


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 1, 2009)

*Slabmaster*

I have always wanted to try my hand at an acoustic. Do you have a good book you can recommend to get me pointed in the right direction??


----------



## dallasm1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is what I have built with some flat sawn cedar planks. It is very simple, but I am not a carpenter or woodworker of any skill. It is certainly not up to the level of the other projects on this thread (Which are AWESOME!). This is a prototype for some other outdoor furniture I would like to build. I still have plenty of wide planks from the same piece of cedar. (See my thread "Cedar Milling").


----------



## Marklambert61 (Mar 2, 2009)

*very nice*



dallasm1 said:


> Here is what I have built with some flat sawn cedar planks. It is very simple, but I am not a carpenter or woodworker of any skill. It is certainly not up to the level of the other projects on this thread (Which are AWESOME!). This is a prototype for some other outdoor furniture I would like to build. I still have plenty of wide planks from the same piece of cedar. (See my thread "Cedar Milling").




Wow looks very nice keep up the good work...

Mark


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

TNMIKE said:


> I have always wanted to try my hand at an acoustic. Do you have a good book you can recommend to get me pointed in the right direction??



I learned alot from a book called A Guitar Maker's Manual by Jim Williams.It covers about everything and is on sale at Grizzly right now for 17.98.This book covers both classical and steelstring guitars. Hope this helps. Mark


----------



## aquan8tor (Mar 16, 2009)

*Not exactly milled wood, but I cut it into blanks.....*

Well, I didn't exactly mill it, but I did rip it into blanks to turn on my lathe....

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1444038#post1444038

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just showing off one of my recent pieces, a piece of spalted Hickory, probably picknut but I'm not 100% on that--possibly mockernut. It was a blowdown in one of the turning club members' yards. Thanks Paul Pierce! This was at and partially below ground level; the roots were totally rotted away, which caused the wonderful green and red/purple colors. The wood was absolutely solid, and no punky spots in the bowl at all. These were turned green, and cored with the McNaughton center saver. I did use black CA glue on a couple small hairline cracks that formed as the pieces dried. I soaked them in DNA and dried them very slowly in a double layer paper bag for a few weeks, then sanded and varnished them with Antique Oil. They are all between 1/8 and 3/16" thick, with approx. 1/4"-3/8" thick bases depending on the size bowl, to balance them. The largest started out at 13.5", but moved a LOT, to about 12.75. The others are about 10" and 6" at their widest. Although quite thin, Hickory is surprisingly heavy even at this thickness, and very dry in the winter in my wood heated shop. 

I'm new to photography; this was just a box and some tissue paper, and a daylight spectrum incandescent bulb. Next time I take pics I'll have to come up with better lighting. The glare spots drive me crazy!!


----------



## aquan8tor (Mar 16, 2009)

more pics:


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

WoW! Those bowls look real nice.Never thought hickery could look so good.Great Job!


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 18, 2009)

This is just a simple 4x8-recycle shed that I build using 1”x 24” redwood boards. Two pieces are as wide as a sheet of plywood so it does not take many nails. I added a shelf on each side to give more room for sorting.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice shed! Should last a little longer than plywood and looks way better!


----------



## LAndrews (Mar 25, 2009)

Because it's pretty hilly 'round here, the trees fall over a lot. Sometimes they recover and get this amazing figure to the wood in the bends. Miserable wood to work with, but sure looks nice. That's the first bowl I ever turned...some maple cultivar I can't identify.


----------



## YankeeinSC (Mar 28, 2009)

Not much of a woodworker, I made up a few of these turkey calls from various milled lumber several years ago. A life long deer hunter, I tried turkey hunting for the first time that season and gave a few of the calls away to buddies that came to visit for the hunt. 
















This one below caused me a terrible table saw accident. After that first hunting season, I wanted to make a showpiece for myself. When halving the cherry so that the grain on both sides of the turkey call would match, I slightly tightened my grip while reaching for a pusher stick to finish the cut. The wood exploded as the saw blade bound and wobbled. The gyroscopic force of the blade stopping caused the saw to jump. As it restarted my left hand was pulled into the saw. I thought I was impaled in the chest and groin by the flying wood and didn't realize for several seconds that I'd nearly cut my left hand in half. Surgery and recovery time, then I made sure to finish the pretty turkey call which now pains me every time I hold it. Be careful out there!


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice looking calls.Sorry to here about your saw accident.Table saws are very dangerous machines.I knew a guy that got hit in the chest from kickback and thought he was ok, but died in his sleep that same night from a brused heart.I think of him every time i turn mine on now.I use my bandsaw whenever i can instead now.


----------



## Rockfarmer (Mar 29, 2009)

Nothing as beautiful as your handcrafted wood,..

but built a loft in my garage with the wood I made with my Alaskan.


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 29, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> Nothing as beautiful as your handcrafted wood,..
> 
> but built a loft in my garage with the wood I made with my Alaskan.




How did you make plywood with an alaskan!!!  :jawdrop:


----------



## Rockfarmer (Mar 29, 2009)

SilverBox said:


> How did you make plywood with an alaskan!!!  :jawdrop:



Excluding the plywood and strapping,..


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 29, 2009)

Rockfarmer said:


> Excluding the plywood and strapping,..



lol. I'm milling pond pine for flooring right now and all the cants are made I just have to decide 4/4 or 5/4, but I don't think I ever will again, I think I'm going to end up at about $7 bucks an hour if I compare to 3/4 t/g osb ($15 a 4x8 sheet).


----------



## BobL (Apr 9, 2009)

*Something to do with those face cuts*

When you mill your own you end up will all sorts of interesting face cuts which unfortunately mostly end up on the firewood pile. Last year I milled this blue tipped leaf Jarrah and the wood was so purdy I couldn't bear to throw the face cuts on the wood pile so I brought them home with me - just like you would a puppy!

The other day SWMBO said I need a rustic style bowl made out of fence pickets or similar to displace her small crocheted string bags at a tourist shop so after a bit of phaphing about I made this out of one of of the face cuts.




It's not square and I should have been more careful about removing the excess glue but it sure is not going to come apart and SWMBO is just crazy about it!


----------



## BlueRider (Apr 9, 2009)

The line between the heartwood and sapwood is something I have always liked. It can be a dificult thing to work with design wise, little room for error in keeping it lined up. add the live edge contrast like youve done and I can see why your wife likes it so much. Nice!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice work guys.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 11, 2009)

*My first pen.*

My wife and kids took me to the Woodcraft store in Lexington today and let me get a pen turning mandrel, a pen mill and a couple of pen kits for my upcoming birthday. Here are a couple of crappy cell phone pictures of my first pen, it was turned from some cherry scraps that I had in the shop. Thanks for looking. View attachment 95340


View attachment 95341


----------



## dustytools (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice bowl Bob! I may try one out of some Cedar scraps that I have.


----------



## stipes (Apr 13, 2009)

*Nice!!!*



dustytools said:


> My wife and kids took me to the Woodcraft store in Lexington today and let me get a pen turning mandrel, a pen mill and a couple of pen kits for my upcoming birthday. Here are a couple of crappy cell phone pictures of my first pen, it was turned from some cherry scraps that I had in the shop. Thanks for looking. View attachment 95340
> 
> 
> View attachment 95341



What a great way to turn scraps into that!! Great job,,and that looked like tedious work!!!!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 13, 2009)

stipes said:


> What a great way to turn scraps into that!! Great job,,and that looked like tedious work!!!!



Thanks Stipes. Its actually easier than you think. Cutting and drilling the blanks takes the most time. About five minutes of turning and finishing, a couple of minutes to press everything together and you have a pen. I went through the scrap bin last night and cut out several 3/4" X 3/4" blanks. In the mix is Cherry, Maple, White Oak, Cedar and Hickory.


----------



## Backwoods (Apr 13, 2009)

Time has come to expand the business!!! I found a piece of commercial property with over 500’ of prime highway frontage for a very reasonable amount. So I added a new wing to the business.


----------



## Backwoods (Apr 24, 2009)

This national forest style picknic table is my latest project. It has an 46"x9'2" table top that is 3" thick. the framwork is all 6x6.


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 24, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> This national forest style picknic table is my latest project. It has an 46"x9'2" table top that is 3" thick. the framwork is all 6x6.



6x6? Good god man. You could park a truck on that thing.


Cool.


----------



## YankeeinSC (Apr 24, 2009)

Backwoods said:


> table top that is 3" thick. the framwork is all 6x6.



If the wind moves that thing around you might want to let the dog in the house for the night.


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 24, 2009)

WoW! That is one heavy duty table. How much do they weigh Backwoods?


----------



## Backwoods (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure what it weighs, but I did have to use the tractor to lift one end into the back of the truck then I was able to slide it the rest of the way in. When I unloaded it, I slid one end out and drove out from under the other end then rolled it into the upright position. The benches were a bit easier to handle.


----------



## stipes (Apr 24, 2009)

*My first project...*

Made a small shelf for the kitchen for pot holders and to put spices on top...Made with sycamore and red oak from the woods...Isnt much,,but a start,,and had fun..


----------



## dustytools (Apr 25, 2009)

Good looking shelf Stipes.


----------



## dzklrz (Apr 25, 2009)

Great work to all of you!! If have been snooping around here for some time and this is my first post. I got the alaskan mill last year and have been using a 372xp, but I have been looking for a 395xp as it has been real rewarding milling my own wood. I make muskie lures, using maple and cedar and living on about 80 acres of woods it was only a matter of time that I start using the trees from the property. Here are some pics of the finished baits.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work stipes! Those little projects'll earn you points towards your next saw purchase too!  I guess I should do some too. :monkey:


----------



## gumneck (Apr 25, 2009)

dzklrz said:


> Great work to all of you!! If have been snooping around here for some time and this is my first post. I got the alaskan mill last year and have been using a 372xp, but I have been looking for a 395xp as it has been real rewarding milling my own wood. I make muskie lures, using maple and cedar and living on about 80 acres of woods it was only a matter of time that I start using the trees from the property. Here are some pics of the finished baits.




Very nice lures. Great paint jobs too.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 25, 2009)

dzklrz said:


> Great work to all of you!! If have been snooping around here for some time and this is my first post. I got the alaskan mill last year and have been using a 372xp, but I have been looking for a 395xp as it has been real rewarding milling my own wood. I make muskie lures, using maple and cedar and living on about 80 acres of woods it was only a matter of time that I start using the trees from the property. Here are some pics of the finished baits.



beautiful dzk-never saw anything nicer in the store. I would imagine some trial and error to get the the shapes/weighting just right for an action that simulates a real baitfish. Did you do the paint with an airbrush/yourself? Hey thanks for posting to everyone in this thread-very talented bunch! opcorn:


----------



## wavefreak (Apr 25, 2009)

Those lures look incredible, dzklrz. If I was a fish I'd bite!


----------



## dustytools (Apr 25, 2009)

Very nice job on the lures!!


----------



## dzklrz (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. When I first started it was alot of trial and error. I had alot of fire-starter sized wood! To much lead towards the front or back and the lure is shot. 
When I got started I used spray cans and eventually graduated to an airbrush.

Chad


----------



## stipes (May 11, 2009)

*My second project,,coat hanger...*

I know I'm starting out and learning and experimenting with things....A friend of mine wanted me to make her a coat hanger,,so I kinda too off on the first shelf design,,streched it out and ended with this.....I made it outta the sycamore and experimented with a dark stain this time,,a dark walnut...I was really suprised..I didnt think sycamore would look like this turned out...I'm still learning and reading........
Gonna quartersaw the next log I have down,,and been readin where you can pop the grain out like maple...Gonna give it a try............
I have a long way to go to make things like you all have,,and I hope I can at least get half as good as you all,,,some really beautiful pictures of what you all have made....I have enjoyed this,,and I'm wanting to learn....


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## stipes (May 11, 2009)

*Thanks Dustytools..*

Terry,,,,Isnt like the work you all do....It's a start...I would love to make the things that I seen on here....Beautiful work.....I get so amazed what I seen....I ask myself can I do that,,,I think I can,,,I keep reading and will ask when I get stumped....
Things get settled down here I wanna have a milling GTG and have a fun day of it....Think that would be pretty cool....Damn rain,,so muddy I got stuck mowing the lawn.....I want a GTG here,,and enjoy and meet you all here in the area.......


----------



## BIG JAKE (May 11, 2009)

Nice rack stipes-I need one just like it X 6 and revolving.....women....they got three layers per hook on the one I have! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 11, 2009)

Here are a couple of my projects.

Crib - the first project ever done with wood I milled
Bed - first commissioned piece
Chessboard - This isn't really fair b/c I did not mill the wood but it was a fun project.
Desk - Basicly I just finished the slab and put a dovetail in it.


----------



## wavefreak (May 11, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Chessboard - This isn't really fair b/c I did not mill the wood but it was a fun project.



This one is really gorgeous. Is that burl of some sort for the base?

The other pieces are really nice too, btw.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 11, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> This one is really gorgeous. Is that burl of some sort for the base?
> 
> The other pieces are really nice too, btw.



Yep
That is maple burl. A friend of mine gave me several pieces that had been sitting around in his garage for 10 years. Good and Dry. 
The other woods are King wood (vertial grain) and Ebony.
Here are a few other pics in progress for that project.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 11, 2009)

One more pic


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2009)

I posted this over in the Wood carving and turning forum but I thought that you guys might wanna see too. Thanks for looking,Terry. http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=98709


----------



## BobL (May 11, 2009)

Great Work C8T and DT, keep them projects rolling - it helps me stay fired up!


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2009)

stipes said:


> Terry,,,,Isnt like the work you all do....It's a start...I would love to make the things that I seen on here....Beautiful work.....I get so amazed what I seen....I ask myself can I do that,,,I think I can,,,I keep reading and will ask when I get stumped....
> Things get settled down here I wanna have a milling GTG and have a fun day of it....Think that would be pretty cool....Damn rain,,so muddy I got stuck mowing the lawn.....I want a GTG here,,and enjoy and meet you all here in the area.......



There isnt much that you cant do if you have the right tools and the "want to". You are turning out some really nice stuff that will lead to more really nice stuff. Keep up the good work and remember that if you mess up it was just a piece of wood and we know how to get more of that.


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> One more pic



I looked at all of your pictures and all I can say is "WOW". You are very talented!!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (May 11, 2009)

dustytools said:


> I looked at all of your pictures and all I can say is "WOW". You are very talented!!



Thanks Dusty. I have to admit I am more of a woodworker turned Chainsaw addict. I am trying to learn as much as I can on sawing and maintaining a saw though.


----------



## dustytools (May 11, 2009)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Thanks Dusty. I have to admit I am more of a woodworker turned Chainsaw addict. I am trying to learn as much as I can on sawing and maintaining a saw though.



Same here. I was never really all that interested in chainsaws until I started milling my own lumber with them. Now I have as many chainsaws as I do woodworking tools.


----------



## Backwoods (May 11, 2009)

Dustytools that is not too bad for your first bowl. Since getting my delta lathe, I have been attending a local turners club that meets once a month. I found that meeting with other turners has helped me under stand the concepts of design ect. and watch others turning techniques, besides it is a good place to exchange wood. The delta is a bit light and has a tendency to vibrate so be sure to mount it down solid. I bolted mine down to a steel frame. That chuck you have is a good addition to the lathe.


----------



## slabmaster (May 12, 2009)

It's nice to see all the fine projects made out of your milled wood.My hat's off to all of you! Keep um coming!


----------

